# asus Maximus Formula x38 cmos error



## overclocker! (Feb 5, 2008)

hi

I installed the MB and everything in the case and when i started it up everthing looks good. on lcd poster cpu init, mem etc. det ram,vga bios, usb final,init rom and i get CMOS error no beeb
I have power to everything, the fans are working, all the lights on the mb are green nothing will display but on the monitor green light stays I thought it my GTX graphic card but i tryed my other card still same Cant get into the bios I also tried moving the ram around, white slots, blue slots, one dimm then  2 dimm's i did clear the CMOS and i taked the battery out aswell still nothing. HELP PLEASE


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like the bios on the chip is corrupt.  Unfortunately, you'll have to RMA it if you can't get it to boot from a disk.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a silly answer but the mistake is very easily made ive done it myself in the past got a new card rushed it in to see what the baby can do and forgot to run the power lead to it??


----------



## overclocker! (Feb 6, 2008)

hi guys it`s working now it was my monitor.

Thanks for the help


----------

